# What's the largest hard drive supported by MacBook?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi,

I was considering buying an external drive, but now I am wondering if I could just upgrade my MacBook's internal drive and use the existing 40 gig as external. So, the question is, what is the largest drive I can put into the MacBook?

I think Apple offers a max of 120 gig IIRC. But say I bought an internal drive of say 500gig (don't know if such a thing exists), would the MacBook support it? Plus, where would be the best place to buy an internal drive?

Thanks and cheers


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## dannyrabbittang (Nov 2, 2006)

That's actually a great question, cause I was wondering the same thing. Apple offers a 200GB BTO option for the new C2D MacBooks, but from memory I think they offered a max of 160GB for CD. I currently have a 120GB HDD in my MacBook right now, but a little more hard drive space never hurt anyone, right?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Wouldn't a laptop drive have the same 128 Gig limit as the old G4's if in fact there is a limit in size?
Since Apple offers a 200 GB BTO, the MacBook can't have that 128 GB limit - the only other ones I see are possibly power and then of course - what the biggest laptop drive you can buy?


----------



## dannyrabbittang (Nov 2, 2006)

krs said:


> Wouldn't a laptop drive have the same 128 Gig limit as the old G4's if in fact there is a limit in size?
> Since Apple offers a 200 GB BTO, the MacBook can't have that 128 GB limit - the only other ones I see are possibly power and then of course - what the biggest laptop drive you can buy?


you can go out and buy a 200GB drive, but that limits you to 4200rpm.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> Wouldn't a laptop drive have the same 128 Gig limit as the old G4's if in fact there is a limit in size?


That particular limitation was caused by logic board and processor limitations in older Power Mac G4's and does not apply to any Mac released in recent years.


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

so you're telling me 120gb is the biggest hd i can put in my powerbook?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

mcdermij said:


> so you're telling me 120gb is the biggest hd i can put in my powerbook?


No.........

Depends which laptop you have. I'm sure the newer ones have no problem taking a bigger drive - same as for the newer G4's

Or did the Mac laptops never have this hard drive limitation?
This Website even lists G3 laptops compatible with a 160 GB drive.

http://www.powerbookmedic.com/160GB-Powerbook-Hard-Drive-Hitachi-Upgrade-p-16876.html


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you all.

RickTheChemist, thanks for the xlr8 link. However I notice that the 200 gig drive they spoke about there was on a C2D MacBook. Mine's just a CD. I wonder what difference that makes. Maybe I should just call Toshiba customer support and talk to them (or maybe Apple)?

DannyRabbitTang: My current drive that came with the 'Book is 5400 RPM. Would going in for a 4200 RPM drive display a noticeable difference? My main use of the 'Book is web browsing, emails and storing my huge iTunes library. Occasionally I may use Pages or Excel. I do not make movies or write DVDs etc. At the very most I may watch a DVD once or twice a year when at an airport or something, that's all.

Cheers


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

There are faster and also bigger laptop drives coming this year if you can wait.

http://www.infoworld.com/article/06/11/01/HNhitachidiskroadmap_1.html?DISK-BASED BACKUP APPLIANCES


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

tilt said:


> RickTheChemist, thanks for the xlr8 link. However I notice that the 200 gig drive they spoke about there was on a C2D MacBook. Mine's just a CD.


There shouldn't be a problem because the C2D and CD are both built for 2.5" SATA drives.





tilt said:


> DannyRabbitTang: My current drive that came with the 'Book is 5400 RPM. Would going in for a 4200 RPM drive display a noticeable difference? My main use of the 'Book is web browsing, emails and storing my huge iTunes library. Occasionally I may use Pages or Excel. I do not make movies or write DVDs etc. At the very most I may watch a DVD once or twice a year when at an airport or something, that's all.


Initially, you may notice a bit of a speed difference when downloading your huge iTunes library onto your MacBook, but after that, there would probably be a small difference in speed in opening apps, etc...

As well, you should consider that even though a 5400 rpm drive is faster, it can be slower when it is more full. So, a less full 4200 rpm drive may operate as fast as a more full 5400.



A 200 gb drive should be compatible in your MB.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

But in any event you're better putting your money into a Firewire 3.5" external drive. More size and more speed for the money, bootable backup, transportable to other machines. Plus it's additive to the internal drive you already have.

You'll be spending for a case for the 40 Gb anyway.

Seriously: Do you really need more than 40 Gb for travelling? Because as soon as you get home you have access to the other 250 Gb + on your external. A little bit of file organization can get that sorted.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks KRS, LMNOP & CanadaRAM 

KRS, yes, I can wait. I am in no hurry at all. Whwnever I decide that I need to buy something the first thing I start to do is ask a lot of questions, do a lot of reading, talk to as many people as I can, consider and reconsider alternative ways of accomplishing the task etc. for a very long time and then make the purchase (by which time whatever I wanted to buy is obsolete LOL). This thread is just the beginning of that process.

The reason I need more storage as I mentioned earlier is to create my iTunes library so that if and when I buy an iPod (been thinking of buying one for the past three years) I can transfer my library to it. God, talk about procrastination 

LMNOP, thanks for the info re CD and C2D & the speed diff.

CanadaRAM, no I don't need more than 40 gig for travelling. The only reason I was considering internal instead of external (now don't laugh) is that I have absolutely run out of power-points to plug the external into. My computer room is a mess of cables and plugs and extension cords etc. and I really don't have room even to stand there, let along plug something else in. I now use my MacBook downsatirs in the living room!

However you have given me an idea CanadaRAM: Is there an external that can plug into my router so that all my machines can read it and write to it? That way I can store all our data (my wife's and mine) in that and also the iTunes library and can access it from any machine in my house. Wwhen i do buy an iPod, can it sync with the library on a networked external drive?

Cheers

*Edited to add: Hell, shows I have to do my homework first before posting: I googled and noticed that networked storage indeed has been around for a long time! I really need to get out of my cave.

OK, question: Any suggestions or recommendations for the networked drive? Thanks and cheers


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I can't wait for the larger drives to come out. As for the 200gb drives, they aren't even really commercially available from what I can see. EMJ doesn't have them listed on their site...looks like you may be able to only purchase it through Apple...in Canada at least? As for larger drives, I will definately be doing that when they become available.


----------



## dannyrabbittang (Nov 2, 2006)

NCIX offers the for special order.

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=333312304&vpn=HDD2A30&manufacture=Toshiba


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

You sure pay through the nose for those things.

For less than half the money you can get a 250GB 7200 external drive.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10080568&catid=23795


----------



## dannyrabbittang (Nov 2, 2006)

krs said:


> You sure pay through the nose for those things.
> 
> For less than half the money you can get a 250GB 7200 external drive.
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10080568&catid=23795


Here's a question, has anyone ever bought one of those cheap externals from best buy or futureshop and opened them up to see what's inside (ie brand of drive). I know they're cheap and all - sometimes even cheaper than putting together an enclosure and OEM drive yourself - but I would hate to end up with a Maxtor inside, I personally prefer Western Digital, but Seagate's ok too.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I bought a few "cheap external", not necessarily from FS or BB.
Each one had either a WD or Seagate drive in them, none had a Maxtor.

However, my brand new Sawtooth G4 came with a Maxtor drive. I replaced it with a WD after six years, not because the Maxtor was giving me any trouble - with 20 GB it was just too small.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

tilt said:


> Is there an external that can plug into my router so that all my machines can read it and write to it? That way I can store all our data (my wife's and mine) in that and also the iTunes library and can access it from any machine in my house. Wwhen i do buy an iPod, can it sync with the library on a networked external drive?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


One option you may not have considered is a Firewire 400 bus-powered external enclosure. This would not need any additional power plug and is quite small/portable. Here's an example:

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/MSTG800U2OB/

As for NAS (network attached storage), there are several options such as Buffalo Linkstation Pro, Infrant ReadyNAS, and D-Link DNS-323. It's a bit more expensive than the enclosure options and takes a bit to configure from the sounds of it. You can check out reader reviews at:

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/feedback/mac_NAS_and_wireless.html


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

The new Airport Extreme has a USB port for a shared hard drive or printer (or both with a USB hub). At home, external drive + AE would be awesome! It might even free up some space if you're able to locate your Airport, printer, and new external somewhere else.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

And for less than twice the cost of that drive, you get a 500 GB external drive with enclosure:

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodd...32&catid=20238&logon=&langid=EN&test_cookie=1









So if the OP is looking for a 500 GB drive, and it doesn't have to be internal, there you go.



krs said:


> You sure pay through the nose for those things.
> 
> For less than half the money you can get a 250GB 7200 external drive.
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...angid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10080568&catid=23795


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I once bought one of the FutureShop external 2.5" drives. It had a Fujitsu drive in it, 5400 rpm. That's in my Pismo now.




dannyrabbittang said:


> Here's a question, has anyone ever bought one of those cheap externals from best buy or futureshop and opened them up to see what's inside (ie brand of drive). I know they're cheap and all - sometimes even cheaper than putting together an enclosure and OEM drive yourself - but I would hate to end up with a Maxtor inside, I personally prefer Western Digital, but Seagate's ok too.


----------



## dannyrabbittang (Nov 2, 2006)

I was just curious, cause a friend of mine bought one of those comstar drives at best buy, cause he figured if it cost as much to get a drive and enclosure and put it together himself, then he might as well get is prebuilt and save the hassle. However, after a week of use the drive craved, he got a replacement that also caved, the third ones still working, but that makes me wonder if saving a little hassle is really worth it. After all, it never hurt anyone to know what brand their components were.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> And for less than twice the cost of that drive, you get a 500 GB external drive with enclosure:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodd...32&catid=20238&logon=&langid=EN&test_cookie=1
> 
> ...


Size and price isn't everything. This thing looks hideous.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Doesn't look quite as bad in real life.
I just remembered I had a 320 GB external exactly like that. Just took it apart to see which make of drive it had inside. It was a Seagate Barracuda.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Size and price isn't everything. This thing looks hideous.


True enough. The huge Iogear drives they sell are better looking.

But if you had it hooked up to Apple's new Airport Extreme, you'd never really have to look at it.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Demosthenes X said:


> The new Airport Extreme has a USB port for a shared hard drive or printer (or both with a USB hub). At home, external drive + AE would be awesome! It might even free up some space if you're able to locate your Airport, printer, and new external somewhere else.


Thanks Demosthenes. My problem is that only my MacBook is Airport equipped. My Mini and my Linux PC are wired ethernet to another non-wireless Netgear router. So, even though I do have an AE for my MacBook, I cannot connect the hard drive to it. Hence my search for an ethernet drive 

However, I did see the USB drive at BB that you linked to. That is my "last resort" option 

Considering the expense in going in for a Networked drive, I think it will be easier for me to sell my Mini and the PC and get another MacBook for my wife and get the USB drive linked by However and connect it to the AE  That way I can still keep my iTunes library on the shared drive and both of us can simultaneously access it 

Cheers


----------



## simey_binker (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd hate to reopen this topic; but i've just purchased the comstar (futureshop) 250 gb, 5400 rpm, external, with a fujitsu inside. In my MacBook pro is a fujitsu 120 gb, 5400 rpm. So after a carbon copy clone, and a hard drive swap, the new 250 gb should work fine... Right? Well, we've got some bootup issues; so I'm recloning it, and trying it again. This an issue with anyone else?

Thanks, 
Sim

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

I just today replaced my 60GB 5400 rpm hdd with a 320GB 7200 rpm with no real problems. I used Superduper!. My first backup wouldn't recover to the new drive properly so I re-cloned and it worked fine. I now have way too much room for my music and photos.


----------



## simey_binker (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks - that gives me more confidence. it SHOULD would fine...

I'm recloning right now...

Sim

Sent from my friend's MacBook...


----------



## simey_binker (Oct 24, 2008)

hey guys,

just like to say that the operation was successful. again, I purchased a 250GB external 2.5" drive from futureshop; the cheapo Comstar things. inside, they have Fujitsu drives, running at 5400 RPM (which is the same as the one that came in my MacBook Pro 2.33). taking apart the external drive voids the warrantee; but life goes on. I tried to clone the drive with Carbon Copy Cloner, but it didn't work the first time. so I used SuperDuper, and it worked fine. I'm not sure if it was a software issue, or it simply needed to be formatted twice?

none the less, I now have double the amount of space... which I'm sure will be full in about a week - ha ha. additionally, although my friend did the same thing with a Western Digital external drive, his MacBook drive wouldn't operate properly in the WD enclosure. however, my swap into the Comstar enclosure works fine; AND instead of having to use TWO USB ports (as it first required), it only requires one with the 120GB drive in it. I'll probably sell it to a friend (considering I already have upwards of a TB of external space), or I'll swap the 120GB with the 60GB that's in the MacBook I'm planning on giving to my parents for Christmas.

just like to say it all works fine. work away Mac DIYers!!

Sim

Sent from my own MacBook Pro with a 250GB in it.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

You do realize that swapping the drive out of the MBP will void the warranty, right? At least if Apple can tell that you - and not an AASP - did it. How was the experience? Looks ugly, but maybe it's not . . .


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

milhaus said:


> You do realize that swapping the drive out of the MBP will void the warranty, right? At least if Apple can tell that you - and not an AASP - did it. How was the experience? Looks ugly, but maybe it's not . . .


Last I checked swapping out the hard drive yourself does not void the warranty, in fact Apple ships a manual with their laptops that includes instructions on how to replace the hard drive yourself and it only cautions that if you do not do it correctly you could void the warranty, like say if you break something while doing it then you would be voiding the warranty, but the replacing the hard drive itself is fine to do. Just like switching out the RAM is fine to do. Hell in the new MacBooks/Pros they have made changing the hard drive so easy that anyone could do it!


----------



## simey_binker (Oct 24, 2008)

swapping the hard drive on the MacBook does not void the warrantee (to the best of my knowledge). however, I'm off applecare now anyways. it DOES void the warrantee on the specific external hard drive I purchased. oh well.

as for the "simplicity" of swapping a drive in a MacBook; yes, it is very simple. however, the MacBook Pro is a different story. there are many instructions on the interweb if you needed it - but I was able to do it without instructions - so it is decently "simple"... but I've also taken apart a LOT of Apple laptops in the past (several G3, G4 iBooks and a PowerBook). just take it slow, and don't force anything (the clips at the front are a little stubborn though). 

anyhow - it's worth it. it just takes a little patience. keep track of all the screws; I heard using an icecube tray is a great way to keep track of them. be patient with the clone. 

before you take apart anything, you can check if it's going to actually work:

plug in your new 2.5" external drive (into USB, firewire etc)
get Carbon Copy or SuperDuper, and clone your present Mac drive, to the external drive
wait.... for.... it.... to..... finish..... (go out, drink some beers etc)
when it's done, restart the computer
when the screen goes from black, to grey (but before the apple shows up) press and hold the "option" key. 
this will bring up all disks that are bootable (those who have bootcamp are familiar with this)
select your EXTERNAL drive
see if OSX boots up, and all your files are there
rejoice!
shutdown, start ripping stuff apart, and swap the drives.

Sim


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Swapping out a MBP Hard Drive is not as hard as it looks. I've done it on my (out of warranty) 1st Gen MBP, and it's a bit of a pain, but nothing too hard. Mostly annoying is getting the topcase off and back on, and keeping the *16* screws in order that you have to take off to remove the topcase. 

Ifixit.com has a good guide.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

simey_binker said:


> hey guys,
> 
> just like to say that the operation was successful. again, I purchased a 250GB external 2.5" drive from futureshop; the cheapo Comstar things. inside, they have Fujitsu drives, running at 5400 RPM (which is the same as the one that came in my MacBook Pro 2.33). taking apart the external drive voids the warrantee; but life goes on. I tried to clone the drive with Carbon Copy Cloner, but it didn't work the first time. so I used SuperDuper, and it worked fine. I'm not sure if it was a software issue, or it simply needed to be formatted twice?
> 
> ...


Good job!! I am still contemplating putting the 60GB into an enclosure or selling it. Not sure anyone would want to buy a 60GB drive these days. Enclosures are cheap. But I don't really need the extra space as I already have a 80 GB and 500GB external.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I would be surprised if it voids the warranty especially since the new Macbooks have been designed for easy access to the drive.

Apple MacBook aluminum and glass super-shiny hands-on - Engadget


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Upgrading your HDD yourself on Macbook does not void warranty as several people here have mentioned. Very easy to do. 

It does however, void the warranty on Macbook Pros pre-current generation if Apple can prove that it was not installed by a certified tech or you can't prove it has if they asked. I've done this as well and it's pretty easy as long as you can remember to keep the screws in order and don't rip the keyboard ribbon when you first pop it up.


----------



## iPhoneInCanada (Jan 3, 2008)

I just picked up my first Mac a week and a half ago! 

Got myself one of the new "a loo min nee ooom" 13" MacBooks, and I'm loving OS X so far. Just wanted to bring up this question for the new generation of MacBooks, what is the largest HD this new unit can support? I'm thinking of swapping out this 160GB and throwing in a 320GB (from Costco) if it'll work. TIA.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

I put a 320 in a white MB and it works fine.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

iPhoneInCanada said:


> I just picked up my first Mac a week and a half ago!
> 
> Got myself one of the new "a loo min nee ooom" 13" MacBooks, and I'm loving OS X so far. Just wanted to bring up this question for the new generation of MacBooks, what is the largest HD this new unit can support? I'm thinking of swapping out this 160GB and throwing in a 320GB (from Costco) if it'll work. TIA.


The biggest you can get currently is a 500GB 2.5" Sata drive and that will work no problem.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

iPhoneInCanada said:


> I just picked up my first Mac a week and a half ago!
> 
> Got myself one of the new "a loo min nee ooom" 13" MacBooks, and I'm loving OS X so far. Just wanted to bring up this question for the new generation of MacBooks, what is the largest HD this new unit can support? I'm thinking of swapping out this 160GB and throwing in a 320GB (from Costco) if it'll work. TIA.


320GB 2.5" will do fine, you can even go to 500GB if you want.


----------



## iPhoneInCanada (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the quick feedback guys. Time to research on how to swap OS X to a new HD.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

iPhoneInCanada said:


> Thanks for the quick feedback guys. Time to research on how to swap OS X to a new HD.


 The best thing to do is just plug the new drive into a FW or USB port using an external case or other equipment and use the program SuperDuper to clone your old drive to the new drive. For that purpose SuperDuper is free.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Anything's gotta be better than Migration Assistant... last time I used that to copy anything more than apps and documents screwed everything up.


----------

